# Morda's Picture Thread



## morda (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi. Here are some of my T's.
1. Hysterocrates sp. - I think it's a subadult male. 
2. Ephebopus murinus spiderling.
3. Brachypelma albopilosum making an eggsack.
4. Chilobrachys fimbriatus juvenile male.

Enjoy! In future I'll post here some new photos.


----------



## versus (Nov 30, 2004)

the fimbriatus and e.murinus was awesome....great pics anyway...


----------



## morda (Nov 30, 2004)

1. Brachypelma albopilosum mating.
2. B. albopilosum with eggsack.
3. Brachypelma vagans subadult male.


----------



## Scott C. (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice _Chilobrachys fimbriatus _ . I can't wait for mine. Great photos.


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice , I like all your Ts specially the C. fimbriatus and the B. vagans. I also have both but still a sling, my fimbriatus hides alot and I rarely see her.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm like everyone else...Love that fimbriatus


----------



## Pheonixx (Nov 30, 2004)

very nice pics.  i always found it funny that the "ooze" turns into eggs...pretty neat.


----------



## xanadu1015 (Nov 30, 2004)

That vegan is beautiful! I love how their body looks like its a velvety black!




Laura


----------



## morda (Dec 4, 2004)

Vagans is in sunlight and this fimbriatus is a postmolt picture. I love Chilobrachys sp. I have huahini, andersoni (60% female) and a male fimbriatus.


----------



## delta (Dec 4, 2004)

nice pics 
(duzo ludzi w pl trzyma T's?)


----------



## Raindog (Dec 4, 2004)

That's a wonderful collection you have there Morda.

 I purchased a Chilobrachys fimbriatus a few months back, put it in a KK and haven't seen it since. Yours is lovely, and visible, congratulations. :clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 5, 2004)

You are right about the Hysterocrates being a male.


----------



## Dekejis (Dec 5, 2004)

Great pics! Your spiders are beautiful.


----------



## mantid (Dec 5, 2004)

nice pictures!


----------



## morda (Dec 5, 2004)

Raindog said:
			
		

> Yours is lovely, and visible, congratulations. :clap:


It's a fresh moulted fimbriatus. Normaly he's in his web, but a fresh moulted was easy to take out and he didn't run in every direction.


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

My Haplopelma schmidti spiderling.


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

Another new Haplopelma - this time it's albostriatum sling.

The second pic is my juvenile female H. lividum.


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 14, 2004)

Good looking T! how big is it?


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

Which? 

Lividum is about 3.5-4cm body length. 
Albostriatum is about 1-1.3cm bl.
Schmidti is about 2cm body length.


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 14, 2004)

cool.. I only have a lividum who is same size as yours... male though... got 3 H. minax slins who is same as your schmidti


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

Unidentified Hysterocrates sp. sling (poss. gigas or crassipes).

Chilobrachys huahini juvenile.


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Very nice pix *morda*, my friend! Congratz!


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks, friend! How is Your X.immanis breeding?

What do You think about that weird Hysterocrates?


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

morda said:
			
		

> Thanks, friend! How is Your X.immanis breeding?
> 
> What do You think about that weird Hysterocrates?


Thanks, dude, my female just moulted, but the male is still a juvie. So the plan is simple. Mate them in Autumn 2005. Hope my male will be adult for then.

Honestly, I have no idea about You _*Hysterocrates*_, I never had one, and don't want to tell You *edit*...


----------



## Scott C. (Dec 14, 2004)

morda said:
			
		

> Unidentified Hysterocrates sp. sling (poss. gigas or crassipes).


Just a thought.... That looks nothing like my _H. gigas_ sling, and a lot like my _C. crawshayi_ sling.


----------



## Zibi (Dec 14, 2004)

delta said:
			
		

> nice pics
> (duzo ludzi w pl trzyma T's?)


Dosc duzo 

Morda - great pics! Wrr, I want good camera.


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2004)

Scott C. said:
			
		

> Just a thought.... That looks nothing like my _H. gigas_ sling, and a lot like my _C. crawshayi_ sling.


I have a crawshayi sling (the same size). It's not as hairy as Hysterocrates and it's more red. On Martin Hubres site there's an article about Hysterocrates escape strategy. My is similar to his spider.


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree, I don't think it is _*Citharischius crawshayi*_. If I'm right _*Hysterocrates gigas*_, has also a "Dark Form" and a "Red Form".


----------



## morda (Dec 15, 2004)

Chilobrachys sp. 'burmensis' sling


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 15, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't think it is _*Citharischius crawshayi*_. If I'm right _*Hysterocrates gigas*_, has also a "Dark Form" and a "Red Form".


 There is no "dark" form or "Red" form of H. gigas. The spider turns red when it has been a long time since it molted. When freshly molted H. gigas are dark brown..

Cheers


----------



## Maikardaaion (Dec 17, 2004)

My H. gigas after the moult gets velvety black with a little tan of green on the carapax and silver at her legs endings...
She gets dark brown after aprox 2 months and before the moult she seems to be very light brown. 

But she is never like Yours morda...
Maybe it's just another Hysterocrates 

BTW where did the name Rusty red babbon come from ?? Maybe You've got the pure H. gigas ??


----------



## morda (Dec 17, 2004)

This weird Hysterocrates was form Pol. Labeld as H. hercules, Nigeria. It's after 5th moult. I have no idea what this can be...


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 17, 2004)

I can almost guarantee that its not a real H. hercules. Extreamly rare specis. Dont belive that there is a "real" one in captivity that is known of.


----------



## morda (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, I know. I also believe that there are no true hercules in hobby. This could be some hybrid... well - we will see.


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 17, 2004)

It could be absolutly anyting. Thats the hard part when keeping Hysterocrates sp.


----------



## morda (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah - the biggest problem is when You plan to breed them. You can't be sure about Your male/female species, and that's why we have many hybrids. There is so many different colour forms... etc.


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes LOL! I have a pure gigas over here.. who I have mated whit a pure gigas male


----------



## morda (Jan 3, 2005)

Just some pix:
1. Acanthoscurria geniculata - adult female.
2. Stromatopelma calceatum - juvenile male.


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 4, 2005)

ahh very nice pics! How big is the calceatum in legspan?


----------



## morda (Jan 4, 2005)

Calceatum is about 7cm (2.75 inch). He's a psycho!


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 4, 2005)

Then hes a bit bigger then my two calceatums. They are between 4 and 6 cm Legspan.


----------



## morda (Mar 18, 2006)

No posts here for a very long time. We need to change this 
Here are some of new pics, I hope You'll enjoy it:
1. Acanthoscurria geniculata - my big female
2. Chilobrachys sp burmensis poss. female
3. GBB - sex unknown.


----------



## morda (Mar 18, 2006)

Next photos:
1. Haploclastus nilgirinus spiderling/juv.
2. Haplopelma albostriatum - juv. female
3. Nhandu chromatus - juv. female


----------



## morda (Mar 18, 2006)

Some old photos:
1. Theraphosa blondi juv. female 
2. Chilobrachys fimbriatus sub adult male
3. Chilobrachys huahini sex unknown


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 18, 2006)

:clap: Great looking Ts , quite a collection you have there ! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## morda (Mar 19, 2006)

Thx 

1. Ephebopus murinus juv. female


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice pics Morda 


PS. Popracuj nad kadrowaniem


----------



## morda (Mar 19, 2006)

Thx. I need to work on this, don't have much time to take pics... I'll still learning how to take a good photo.


----------



## morda (Mar 26, 2006)

Some very old pics (July 2004), OBT breeding (P. murinus, normal cf). 
1,2. Mating
3. Nymphs
4. A single nymph.
5. Larger spiderling.

I have still 2 spiders "home production"  ...

They were mated on 14 July ’04. Eggsack was made on 28 August and frist spiders was on 1st of October (not nymphs but classical spiderlings ). Total number - 77 spiderlings. The female made also 2 eggsacks later (but infertile) and died few months later (unknown cause). I think that those 3 eggsacks took many energy and she died of tiredness (she refused to eat also).


----------



## thanci (Mar 26, 2006)

Impressive pictures Morda!! Especially: fimbriatus, chromatus and my favourite E. murinus. It's nice to have such a guy in Poland  I have the same E. murinus as you! I mean the size of that spider... wonderfull I'd say.


----------



## morda (Mar 26, 2006)

I had a male for her (1 molt older than her) but he died. Bad molt unfortunately. Now I have only her... I need to buy another murinus spiderling.


----------



## morda (Mar 28, 2006)

Ephebopus rufescens juvenile, freshly molted, possible female (not for sure).


----------



## morda (Apr 12, 2006)

Brachypelma emilia juvenile


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice emilia. This specie was on my "wish list", but I think I'll pass after geting B. albopilosum and B. smithi.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## Jover (Apr 12, 2006)

bardzo ladne pajaki i duzo osob z POLSKI


----------



## morda (Apr 13, 2006)

Cyclosternum fasciatum, juvenile male






Nhandu chromatus, juvenile male (not for 100%)






Psalmopoeus cambridgei, juv/sub adult male


----------



## morda (Apr 13, 2006)

Can some moderator change name of this thread to "Morda's thread" ?


----------



## morda (Apr 13, 2006)

Cyclosternum fasciatum, juvenile/sub adult female

Isn't she beautiful? She molted about a week ago...


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice Collection of nice spider's men, looks like they're well maintained and in good conditions ... Great work


----------



## morda (Apr 14, 2006)

Some new pics - sorry for the quality of them but I made them during rehousing of those spiders, so they are not very good. 

1. Haplopelma lividum, bought as one but I have another lividum in the same age and it looks quite different than this spider. I worry about that this could by annother "no name"... :/ 







2. Premolt Lasiodora difficilis







3. Phormictopus auratus/platus, juvenile male


----------



## morda (Apr 14, 2006)

Haplopelma minax large spiderling. Finaly I saw it during rehousing, for about a year or sth I saw only legs or old exuvium... I wander if it is a real minax... future will tell.


----------



## morda (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok - so we have some problem. The spider (two post later) that should be Haplopelma lividum (theres a picture of it there) molted today. For me it's not lividum... bah... I doubt that it's even an Ornithoctoninae species. It looks very similar to some Selenocosminae... maybe Chilobrachys sp. Just look at it... young Haplopelma sp. have some markings on abdomen, I have another lividum which is a molt younger and ist very different that this one. So it's a "no name" T... :/ damn...







PS. Sorry for such a bad picture!


----------



## morda (Apr 19, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei juveline female


----------



## morda (Apr 19, 2006)

Now one of my favourite - skeleton tarantula  - Ephebopus murinus juv. female.








Just a little update, this photo is also on Insects.
White angel


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice pics and spiders 

PS. Troszkę za dużo czerwieni, spróbuj ściągnąć ją ustawieniami kolorów lub zmień ustawienie balansu bieli w aparacie.
I uważaj z tą lampą błyskową, P. cambridgei za ostro się świeci i są przepalenia


----------



## Nate (Apr 19, 2006)

Love the Nymphs pic. They look like little candies.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice collection you got there!! That A.geniculata is gorgeous


----------



## morda (Apr 25, 2006)

Freashly molted Chilobrachys sp "burmensis" (Ch. dyscolus?), juv. female (I think)...


----------



## jwasted (Apr 25, 2006)

nice looking Ts


----------



## morda (Apr 27, 2006)

My new (today I've recived her) Brachypelma vagans female.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought that you were looking for more 'unusal' T's, especially with "sp." species name ? :? 

...just kidding. Nice beast


----------



## morda (Apr 27, 2006)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> I thought that you were looking for more 'unusal' T's, especially with "sp." species name ? :?


Yeah... that's a pity that most of Ornithoctoninae and Selenocosminae species are pet-trades, they are not identified or something... 

With this "beast" it's a sentimental case... I had 4 B. vagans and all 4 were males ;(... so now I have a female


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

One of my new additions: larger spiderling of Grammostola grossa (poss. female ).


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

Brachypelma smithi juvenile male.


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

Hysterocrates sp., juvenile male. 
(damn it... males, males, males... where are some females...)


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

Some of my new spiders that I've recently bought.

First Coremiocnemis sp. 'malasia'.







I know, I know - pictures are very bad but they are small spiders and it's hart to take a good picture of it...


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

And now the second - one of two spiderlings of Selenocosmia peerboomi (this molted few hours ago).


----------



## morda (May 13, 2006)

Ok, today I took some pictures... hope that they aren't so bad...

First one is a larger spiderling of Haploclastus nilgirinus... (male, damn it... :wall: )


----------



## morda (May 13, 2006)

Next one:

Juvenile female (I think  ) of Ephebopus rufescens... in premolt.


----------



## morda (May 13, 2006)

Brachypelma vagans post molt juv. female... I recently bought her and she molted few days ago... beauty...


----------



## morda (May 16, 2006)

Freashly molted Nhandu chromatus female


----------



## morda (May 26, 2006)

Chilobrachys huahini young female


----------



## morda (May 28, 2006)

Haplopelma albostriatum young female


----------



## morda (May 28, 2006)

Haplopelma lividum larger spiderling (poss. female)


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (May 28, 2006)

Very very nice T's and great pics


----------



## morda (May 28, 2006)

Thanks! It's good to see that more and more people form Poland are here on AB.


----------



## TheNatural (May 28, 2006)

Nice Ts U got there man, congrats


----------



## morda (Aug 22, 2006)

Long time no post here...

I did some re-housing today but I didn't make pics of spiders... I will some day 

Here are my spiders  (all of them  )


----------



## morda (Aug 22, 2006)

Psalmopoeus irminia mating!

Sorry for such a bad pictures... I made them through dirty glass so they are not very good. The mating was a success! Twice  !!!


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice pictures. I am glad that hobby is growing in Poland.
(Pozdrowienia. Cezary)

Smok.


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Grammostola grossa juv. female


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Phormictopus platus juv. poss. male...


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Cyclosternum fasciatum female (sub adult I think...)


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Brachypelma smithi juv. male


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Haplopelma sp. juvenile

Bought as H. minax... but I doubt that it's the real minax :wall:


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Haplopelma albostriatum female (maybe adult.... or sub-adult)


----------



## morda (Sep 29, 2006)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus adult male


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

Some superb Ts there, and i especially love the Haplopelma albostriatum female!


----------



## morda (Oct 2, 2006)

Saturady (30.10.2006) was quite nice day, I bought some new T's and a snake at XIII Ogolnopolska Gielda Gadow i Plazow in Swietochlowice city .

Here those new additions:

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis spiderling (at last I have it)







Grammostola rosea adult female (she's for my male  )







Brachypelma smithi spiderlings (got two of them, my juv. is a male, didn't have money for female so I bought those two little monsters)












Acanthoscurria geniculata adult male (my female is waiting to get him to do.... things  )







Chilobrachys fimbriatus juv. (I think female but not for 100%)







Pantherophis guttatus het. albino


----------



## Gigas (Oct 2, 2006)

First person i've seen to use the new genus name lol, its taken 2 years!

Liking the fimbriatus


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Grammostola rosea mating (unsuccessful)


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Grammostola rosea adult male


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Acanthoscurria geniculata mating


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Acanthoscurria geniculata male under a sperm web


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Grammostola grossa (new molt )


----------



## morda (Nov 11, 2006)

Lasiodora parahybana young female


----------



## morda (Nov 13, 2006)

T. blondi juv. female


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

T blondii's look real nasty, evil. I so want one!


----------



## morda (Nov 14, 2006)

She's very nasty. When I was takeing those pics she was hissing so loud I've ever heard. She flicks many hairs and she's quite agressive... Besides of that she's nice, I like her


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

I am dying to get a blondi! My boyfriend has a 2" spiderling and its brilliant to watch! I'm gonna try buy a juvie  Huge, hairy spiders are my weakness... lol


----------



## morda (Nov 19, 2006)

Lasiodora difficilis premolt













Same spider post molt...


----------



## morda (Nov 19, 2006)

New addition 

T. blondi sling (it has some regenerated legs and it's very small due to its molt... but it was cheap :> ). Unsexed yet...


----------



## morda (Nov 24, 2006)

Nhandu coloratovillosus juv/sub-adult male, freashly molted


----------



## morda (Dec 8, 2006)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, freashly molted spiderling


----------



## morda (Dec 8, 2006)

New additions!!

2 x Chaetopelma gracile spiderlings (from BakuBak)


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 8, 2006)

Great Pictures and great collection!!!! Very nice!! Im looking around for substrate right now, if you dont mind me asking, what kind of substrate are you using for the roseas(the mating pic). Thanks


----------



## morda (Dec 9, 2006)

On all of the pictures is the same substrate. It's the coco soil. Hmmm i don't know how to explain it - it's a square piece of soil, You need to put it into water and then You get few liters of substrate from a small square piece. 

Geeez... I thought my english is better


----------



## morda (Dec 10, 2006)

New additions!

3 x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, spiderlings/juv. I bought them today on XIV Ogólnopolska Giełda Gadów i Płazów in Świętochłowice City.

Sorry for such bad pics but I made them quick. Now I have 4 Ornith.


----------



## morda (Jan 15, 2007)

Orphnaecus sp. "Sipalay"

Freshly molted large spiderling/juv. 

Unfortunately died few weeks ago.


----------



## morda (Jan 15, 2007)

Psalmopoeus irminia eggsack

Mated in august 2006, she made it 09.01.2007. Pics from mating are here in this thread also... somewhere.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

congrats on the P.irminia egg sac


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus subadult male, freashly molted


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Citharischius crawshayi, juvenile


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Coremiocnemis sp. malasia, sling/juvenile


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Chilobrachys dyscolus young female


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Chaetopelma gracile sling


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Brachypelma vagans female


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Brachypelma smithi juv. male


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Brachypelma emilia juvenile male


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Brachypelma boehmei sling


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Cyclosternum fasciatum female


----------



## morda (Apr 10, 2007)

Brachypelma albopilosum female


----------



## TRON (Apr 10, 2007)

Amazing collection, congratulations man!!!!


----------



## morda (Apr 15, 2007)

*Haplopelma sp "minax"*, juv. female


----------



## morda (Apr 15, 2007)

*Haploclastus nilgirinus*, juv. male


----------



## morda (Feb 24, 2008)

*Chilobrachys dyscolus*, young female eating...

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=241210


----------



## morda (Feb 24, 2008)

*Chilobrachys dyscolus, young female eating*


----------



## seanbond (Feb 27, 2008)

nice chilobrachys!


----------

